# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  czy instalowanie kamer  w domu przez męża to normalne? nie czuję się swobodnie :(

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam problem bo nie wiem jak już mam tłumaczyć mężowi że instalowanie kamer przemysłowych w domu nie jest normalną rzeczą. Uważam że mąż ma obsesję na punkcie obserwowania ludzi. Cały dzień siedzi przed komputerem i wpatruje się w monitor gdzie jest wyświetlany obraz z czterech kamer które mam zainstalowane w każdym pokoju i na zewnątrz przed drzwi. Dzieci nie mogą się swobodnie bawić bo jak już coś mu nie odpowiada to zaraz wychodzi z pokoju i zwraca im uwagę , że weszły tu czy poszły tam. Całe mieszkanie jest pod ciągłą obserwacją męża. Ja sama nie czuję się swobodnie, proszę go , próbuję mu wytłumaczyć że nie mieszkam w sklepie i tu nie ma złodziei ale jego nie interesuje moje zdanie. Czuję się jak złodziej, którego trzeba ciągle obserwować, szczerze to jeszcze tylko kamery nie mam w toalecie. Co mam zrobić? Czuję że narusza moją prywatność, nie mogę się się położyc spać bo gdy jest z kolegą w swoim pokoju to wiem że kolega może mnie widzieć jak się rozbieram. Mąż twierdzi, że wyłącza wtedy monitor ale ja czuję się wciąż skrępowana. Jak mam sobie z tym poradzić? Mąż ciągle kogoś podpatruje, nagrywa rozmowy, obserwuje, nie chcę żyć jak w zoo, ciągle zastanawiając się czy mogę się przebrać czy podrapać bo wciąż ktoś na mnie patrzy. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie czujesz się swobodnie bo twój mąż na ciebie patrzy? To rzeczywiście masz problem. Ze sobą!.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie to normalne nie jest. Pod otoczką zapewnienia bezpieczeństwa może chodzić o zwykłe podglądactwo i chęć kontroli. Kontrola jest zaprzeczeniem zaufania, które jest fundamentem małżeństwa. Może też monitorować strony, które przegladasz. Dla mnie jest to żałosne - każdy ma prawo do prywatności, to nie jest nawet istotne czy to toaleta czy salon, nie chcesz nie ma prawa. Facet zrobił sobie centrum dowodzenia  - nie wytrzymałabym z takim człowiekiem. Na Twoim miejscu wyjechałabym do rodziny i postawiła wyraźne granice - żadnego proszenia, a spokojny komunikat "nie zyczę sobie być podglądana".

----------


## SYSTEMA

Szanowna Pani, 

To, co robi Pani mąż wydaje się być zachowaniem mieszczącym się poza granicami normy. Co więcej może to nawet świadczyć o wystąpieniu u Pani męża zaburzeń psychicznych. Proszę napisać w jaki sposób mąż uzasadnia swoje zachowania. Jak Pani pyta, męża dlaczego to robi to jakie są jego wyjaśnienia?

Pozdrawiam, 
Monika Wysota
psycholog, psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,

Pozwólcie Państwo, że też dołączę się do dyskusji i dorzucę swoje trzy grosze. To ja jestem właśnie tym mężem. 
I od razu odpowiem pani z 18:03, że nie monitoruję stron przeglądanych przez żonę. Sama mi powiedziała o tym, że umieściła tutaj wpis. Za to żonie nie raz zdarzyło się „monitorować” mój telefon i ze szczegółami wypytywać o każdy wpis w książce telefonicznej sugerujący że to może być kobieta.

Do pani psycholog:
Zgadzam się z Panią całkowicie, że ktoś taki jak najbardziej wykazywałby objawy choroby psychicznej, ale załóżmy na chwilę, że prawda wygląda trochę inaczej…
Kiedy wprowadziliśmy się z żoną do nowego mieszkania zaadoptowałem dla siebie malutkie pomieszczenie na końcu mieszkania (taki schowek na miotły  :Wink:  żeby w nim palić papierosy, nie przy dzieciach.
Kiedy urodziła nam się córeczka wspólnie zdecydowaliśmy, że skoro tak dużo czasu spędzam w tym pomieszczeniu (palę dość sporo) dobrze by było wykorzystać sprzęt do monitoringu, który posiadałem jeszcze zanim poznałem moją obecną żonę, żeby „mieć oko” na malutką. Założyłem więc w pokoju gdzie śpimy kamerę skierowaną prosto na łóżeczko.
Korzystając z okazji, że cały sprzęt i tak jest już założony, również wspólnie, zdecydowaliśmy, że przed drzwiami wejściowymi (na zewnątrz) również by się przydała, tym bardziej, że żona nie raz miała problemy ze swoim byłym mężem i jego „niezapowiedzianymi wizytami”, czy też telefonami z pogróżkami. 
Również z tego powodu, po tym jak jej ex przechodząc pijany obok naszego domu zdewastował nam samochód, zdecydowaliśmy że trzeba założyć jeszcze jedną, zewnętrzną, skierowaną na samochód. Przy jej montażu pomagał mi jej brat. Wszystko przy pełnej akceptacji żony!
W pomieszczeniu przeznaczonym na palarnię postawiłem sobie biurko, na nim komputer na którym pracuję, a z boku przy oknie mały monitor, na którym jest podgląd z kamer. Pracując przy komputerze nie mam nawet czasu odwracać głowy, żeby spoglądać na ten drugi monitor, o czym żona bardzo dobrze wie, bo sama już nie raz miała do mnie pretensje, że czegoś nie widziałem, a powinienem, bo „przecież mam kamery”…
Nieprawdą jest również, że żona nie może położyć się spać „gdy jestem z kolegą”. 
Przez cały czas od kiedy mieszkamy razem (ok 2 lat) wizyty moich kolegów można by policzyć na palcach dwóch rąk. Poza tym za każdym razem kiedy ktoś miał do mnie przyjść pytałem żonę o zgodę, kilka razy upewniając się, czy na pewno jej to nie przeszkadza. Zanim ktokolwiek obcy wchodził do mojej palarni monitor z kamerami wyłączałem całkowicie, o czym też żona bardzo dobrze wie! W końcu który mąż chciałby, żeby jego koledzy podglądali jego żonę?!
A jeśli chodzi o nagrywanie rozmów, to myślę, że żonie coś się pomyliło, ponieważ z tego co pamiętam, to właśnie ona mnie nagrywała z ukrycia podrzucając dyktafon kiedy wychodziła z mieszkania. Nie przypominam sobie żebym nagrywał kiedykolwiek jej rozmowy.

Żona zapomniała wspomnieć również, że ma dość trudny charakter („jestem takim kogucikiem” kiedyś powiedziała…) ZAWSZE musi postawić na swoim, w żadnej dziedzinie życia nie bierze pod uwagę mojego zdania, o wszystkim decyduje sama, kiedy wyrażę swój sprzeciw ZAWSZE kończy się na awanturze, ostatnio nawet nie potrafi ze mną już w ogóle rozmawiać, nawet nie słucha co do niej mówię, tylko czeka aż skończę, żeby zasypać mnie potokiem słów. Kiedy ja ją o coś pytam uważa, że jeśli nie chce mi odpowiedzieć to nie musi, ale kiedy ona pyta, a ja nie chcę, to stoi nade mną tak długo i tak natrętnie zadaje to samo pytanie w kółko aż w końcu jej odpowiem (wiem, że to może wydawać się śmieszne, ale proszę sobie spróbować wyobrazić coś takiego na dłuższą metę) 
Kiedy brakuje jej argumentów próbuje przeciągać inne osoby na swoją stronę przekręcając fakty (tak jak tutaj)
Potrafi nawet obudzić mnie w środku nocy, zrobić mi awanturę, krzyczeć na całe gardło, kiedy obok śpi 1,5 roczne dziecko, bo coś jej się przypomniało… i wiele, wiele więcej, o czym teraz już naprawdę nie mam siły pisać…
Naprawdę bardzo ją kocham, ale przez takie jej zachowanie czuję się już wykończony psychicznie i jedyne wyjście jakie zaczynam widzieć to rozwód, a bardzo tego nie chcę  :Frown: 
Czy biorąc pod uwagę powyższe, podtrzymuje Pani swoje zdanie?

I jeszcze kilka słów do żony:
Proszę Cię KOTKU… 
Przeczytaj to co napisałem i powiedz tak naprawdę, naprawdę SZCZERZE, czy to co napisałem nie jest prawdą? Ja naprawdę tego nie chcę, ale jeśli będziesz dalej tak robić, to nie zostawisz mi innego wyjścia  :Frown: 

Mąż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z mojego punktu widzenia potrzebujecie Państwo terapii. Bardzo Ładnie i rzeczowo Pan sie odniósł, szkoda że zakończenie nosi znamiona protekcjonalnego traktowania żony i szantażu. Czy nie jest Pan autorem pierwszego postu?
Jeżeli wzajemnie sie Państwo inwigilujecie być może macie oboje skłonnosci ekshibicjonistyczne, które można wykorzystać pozytywnie w zwiazku zamiast sie wzajemnie prześladować. Nie zawstanawiał się Pan czy palenie nie było pretekstem, żeby w jakis sposób wyznaczyc własną przestrzeń w domu? Może żona wymaga wiekszego zainteresowania i faktycznego PARTNERSKIEGO udziału w zyciu rodzinnym, niż PROTEKCJONALNEGO ze schowka na szczotki? Ja rozumiem, że kobiety mają również swoje metody manipulacji, ale nic nie dzieje sie bez przyczyny, mam wrazenie że troszeczkę bawi Państwa ta gra, ale szkoda ze nie bawicie sie razem a przeciwko sobie.

----------


## SYSTEMA

Szanowny Panie, 

Zapytałam Pana żonę, jak Pan tłumaczy swoje zachowania ponieważ byłoby to kluczowe do rozstrzygnięcia jak bardzo te zachowania są poza normą i czy to zaburzenie psychiczne (opis Pana żony wskazywał, że to jednak może to być zaburzenie psychotyczne). Pana stanowisko wnosi jednak inne światło do tej sprawy. Zastanawiam się dlaczego, jeśli to co Pan pisze jest prawdą, żona tak bardzo zniekształciła rzeczywistość w pierwszym poście? Jaki miała w tym cel? 

Wydaje mi się, że potrzebujecie Państwo pomocy, bo rzeczywiście Państwa związek może się rozpaść. Zachęcam do udania się do terapeuty par.

Pozdrawiam, 
Monika Wysota
psycholog, psychoterapeuta

----------

